# can pirahna eat swordfish??



## Leonexx812 (Nov 30, 2007)

jw :F


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Well, they CAN eat pretty much anything. I don't know much about the nutritional value of swordfish, but I don't know any reason why it would be bad for them.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i reckon it should be ok as long as it has no additives and is washed thoroughly


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yep.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah... my Xingu loves it!


----------

